# Minnesota Knights Templar



## reweyd (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello, I am currently a Knight Templar in MN and very interested in joining. Would it be any type of conflict?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## MarkR (Jun 22, 2013)

Joining what?  This forum?  I'm a Minnesota Mason, and they tolerate me...lol!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 22, 2013)

I am also not sure about the question you are asking.

What is it that you are trying to join?


----------

